# [KDE3] Montage automatique des cles USB HS...[resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'utilise kde3.

Je l'avais configuré pour qu'il monte automatiquement les clé USB avec un icône sur le bureau.

Ca ne fonctionne plus seul le montage à la main marche.

Je ne sais d'où vient le problème ni par quel bout le prendre.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?Last edited by BENJI on Wed Oct 22, 2008 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

J'ai eu le même problème hier en mettant à jour kdelibs sur une vieille plateforme ~x86.

Je l'ai résolu en réinstallant hal, dbus et kdebase-kioslaves.

Si ça peut aider ...

----------

## BENJI

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> en réinstallant hal, dbus et kdebase-kioslaves.

 

Dans cet ordre  ?

Car je crois que c'est ce que j'avais fait déjà !

Sans attendre ta réponse j'ai qu'en même relancé :

emerge -av sys-apps/hal.Last edited by BENJI on Wed Sep 10, 2008 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

A priori, il faut downgrader udev à la version 125-r2 au lieu de 126 ou 127.

Il y a des modifications qui font des problèmes à ce niveau justement : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236635

----------

## BENJI

 *guilc wrote:*   

> A priori, il faut downgrader udev à la version 125-r2 au lieu de 126 ou 127.
> 
> Il y a des modifications qui font des problèmes à ce niveau justement : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236635

 

Merci.

Comment faire pour passer à une version inférieure ?

----------

## xaviermiller

utiliser /etc/portage/package.mask  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> utiliser /etc/portage/package.mask 

 

ça ne va pas être nécessaire car voici ma version d'udev installée sur mon système :

```
*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 124-r1

      Latest version installed: 124-r1

      Size of files: 203 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       GPL-2
```

Mon problème ne vient paut-être pas de la version d'udev alors  :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Salut,
> 
> en réinstallant hal, dbus et kdebase-kioslaves. 
> 
> Dans cet ordre  ?

 

Non, en effet, je crois que j'ai d'abord essayé de réinstaller les kioslaves et voyant que ça ne parchait pas, j'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé hal et dbus.

[EDIT] Au fait, c'est sur le wiki que j'avais découvert un possible souci au niveau de hal.

Voir :  *Quote:*   

> Tips & Tricks
> 
> KDE/GNOME hal stops working with usb devices 

 

Finalement, je ne sais pas si mon problème était le même mais toujours est-il que maintenant c'est réglé !  :Smile: 

Mes versions actuelles :

```
Calculating dependencies                         ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-127

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r2

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9
```

----------

## BENJI

Bonjour et merci pour l'info, je viens de relancer un emerge --sync car les versions installé sur ma machines date un peu !

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.2

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-127
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r2
> ...

 

Pourtant je pensais avoir mis l'arbre à jour récemment !

Je vous tiens au courant !

----------

## yotoo

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même souci récemment et j'ai les résolu en compilant les dernières sources du noyau.

Ne me demandé pas pourquoi mais l'installation des gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7 a résolu mon problème.

J'espère que ca pourra vous aider   :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

C'est bien ce que je pensais mes versions sont celles de l'arbre officiel.

Les avez-vous démasquées alors ?

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> C'est bien ce que je pensais mes versions sont celles de l'arbre officiel.
> 
> Les avez-vous démasquées alors ?

 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> J'ai eu le même problème hier en mettant à jour kdelibs sur une vieille plateforme ~x86.

 

 :Wink: 

Par contre, le noyau date un peu : 2.6.22-gentoo-r4.

Sur mon PC principal, tout est à jour en ~x86 (y compris le noyau : 2.6.26-gentoo-r1) et tout roule ...

----------

## BENJI

euh si je sais bien lire... je crois que je suis un peu à la rue avec mon noyau, qu'en pensez-vous ?

```
ataualpa ben # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1300MHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 11 Sep 2008 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/oasis/gentoo_package"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdread encode fortran fr gd gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lirc midi mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml spl ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis x86 xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Mais je comprends pas pourquoi c'est comme ça puisque :

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -s gentoo-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.25-r7

      Latest version installed: 2.6.25-r7

      Size of files: 47,585 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2
```

Comment passer à la version 2.6.25-r7 ?

Euh et il n'est pas encore dit que ce soit de là d'où vienne mon problème de montage automatique des clés !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> euh si je sais bien lire... je crois que je suis un peu à la rue avec mon noyau, qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> [code]ataualpa ben # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)
> ...

 

Bah tu as emergé la version 2.6.25-r7 mais tu ne l'as pas compilée !  :Wink: 

Ou alors, c'est ton grub.conf qui n'est pas à jour ?

----------

## BENJI

ok

alors je suis en train de relire la doc pour installer le bon noyau.

Mais je ne comprends pas bien comment récupérer ma config 2.6.19 pour l'appliquer à la 2.6.25 ?

```
ataualpa src # ls -l /usr/src/

total 12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Mar  4  2007 linux -> linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Aug 25 13:48 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Jan  5  2008 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 Aug  8 09:38 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

```

Pour être plus clair quand je veux recompiler mon noyau je fais :

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

et là j'ai de coché les paramètres que j'avaient coché la fois précédente.

si maintenant je fais ça dans le répertoire linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 comment make menuconfig va reprendre mon ancienne configuration et pas une config par défaut ?

Comment est-ce qu'on remplace le lien /usr/src/linux ?

Merci

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Mais je ne comprends pas bien comment récupérer ma config 2.6.19 pour l'appliquer à la 2.6.25 ? 

 

La réponse est simple c'est NON. Tu conserves ta config noyau pour les releases du 19 par exemple, mais lors du passage à une version supérieure tu ne fais pas de oldconfig, tu refais ta configuration. J'enfonce le clou : surtout que dans ton cas, tu vas passer du 19 au 25, autant dire que tu te diriges vers des ennuis avec un old config! 

Ensuite quand tu veux recompiler ton noyau, tu regardes déjà sur quel noyau tu pointes, cad vers quel noyau pointe le répertoire /usr/src/linux. Avec eselect kernel list tu auras ce résultat, et si tu veux compiler un 25-rX eselect kernel set <lenuméroquivabien du noyau> puis un make menuconfig puis une fois la configuration enregistrée, un make && make modules_install && make install, Attention avec le install il te faudra monter auparavant ta partition boot.

EDIT : si c'est pas clair, pose ta question avant faire une grosse connerie.

EDIT : *il y a longtemps Ghoti wrote:*   

> cp /usr/src/<anciennes sources>/.config /usr/src/linux
> 
> # ou bien :
> 
> cp /boot/<ancien config> /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 

----------

## BENJI

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mais je ne comprends pas bien comment récupérer ma config 2.6.19 pour l'appliquer à la 2.6.25 ?  
> 
> La réponse est simple c'est NON. Tu conserves ta config noyau pour les releases du 19 par exemple, mais lors du passage à une version supérieure tu ne fais pas de oldconfig, tu refais ta configuration. J'enfonce le clou : surtout que dans ton cas, tu vas passer du 19 au 25, autant dire que tu te diriges vers des ennuis avec un old config!

 

Tu n'es qu'en même pas en train de me dire qu'il faut se rettapper toute la config à la main du noyau et rentrer sous chaque menu et sous menu pour cocher ou décocher les options ?   :Shocked: 

Bon si c'est bien le cas je vais le faire mais bonjour les sources d'erreur potentielles... non c'est pas possible il y a forcément un truc pour se simplifier la vie (on est sous linux qu'en même)

J'ai pas compris ce que tu appelles un oldconfig ? *Quote:*   

> tu te diriges vers des ennuis avec un old config! 

 

----------

## xaviermiller

faut pas non plus exagérer : importe ton .config, regarde ce que donne make oldconfig et passe en revue avec menuconfig  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> faut pas non plus exagérer : importe ton .config, regarde ce que donne make oldconfig et passe en revue avec menuconfig 

 

Tout pareil. Perso, je change de version majeure avec un oldconfig (qui entre parenthèse interroge bien sur les nouvelles options, donc on loupe rien) depuis plusieurs années maintenant. Jamais eu aucun problème...

Après, c'est sur, faut pas répondre n'importe quoi aux question, il faut LIRE (ça, c'est important, et plein de gens ne le font pas, et se plaignent après que ça marche pas...)

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   faut pas non plus exagérer : importe ton .config, regarde ce que donne make oldconfig et passe en revue avec menuconfig  
> 
> Tout pareil. Perso, je change de version majeure avec un oldconfig (qui entre parenthèse interroge bien sur les nouvelles options, donc on loupe rien) depuis plusieurs années maintenant. Jamais eu aucun problème...
> 
> Après, c'est sur, faut pas répondre n'importe quoi aux question, il faut LIRE (ça, c'est important, et plein de gens ne le font pas, et se plaignent après que ça marche pas...)

 

Je vous aime !  :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   faut pas non plus exagérer : importe ton .config, regarde ce que donne make oldconfig et passe en revue avec menuconfig  
> 
> Tout pareil. Perso, je change de version majeure avec un oldconfig (qui entre parenthèse interroge bien sur les nouvelles options, donc on loupe rien) depuis plusieurs années maintenant. Jamais eu aucun problème...
> 
> Après, c'est sur, faut pas répondre n'importe quoi aux question, il faut LIRE (ça, c'est important, et plein de gens ne le font pas, et se plaignent après que ça marche pas...) 
> ...

 

memo pour EDVIGE : ghoti a des tendances suspectes , si ce n'est pas plus   :Arrow: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà. Et pour nous concilier avec MikTux : juste copier le .config et ne pas vérifier les modifications, ça c'est pâââ bien  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> memo pour EDVIGE : ghoti a des tendances suspectes , si ce n'est pas plus  

 

Pas concerné : suis pas français !  :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

Ok tout roule avec la compile d'un noyau 2.6.25 r8.

----------

